# What the..?



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

im slowly getting all the equipment i need for my first planted tank, as the money comes in. today i dropped by a local pet shop and asked the sales person in the fish dept to help me out with lighting, but when i told her i wanted 3 watts per gallon she said "no no no no, that will fry your fish" and recommended just one strip light with one measly little 17 watt PC for my 35 gal. it caught me off guard, because she seemed so confident and all their planted tanks looked really nice to me compared to others i have seen. i dont know much, sure, but it just seemed soo in contradiction to everything i have read on this forum... so what gives? why would she suggest this?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

biofish said:


> so what gives? why would she suggest this?


Because she probably has plastic plants in her 5g betta bowl at home! Get a 36"x96W PC


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks jrs, thats what i thought.
Do I need to install a fan into my lights to keep things cooler? 
another thing i wasnt sure about: she recommended the aqua clear filter for up to 50 gallons, which comes with the filter media including carbon. Are you supposed to use carbon with a planted tank? I've been also wondering if I should go with the penguin bio wheel or one of the other biowheel box filters... do I need a bio wheel if I have plants, or will the plants take care of most of the biological aspects? What I liked about the aquaclear filter was that it had space for whatever filter mediums I want to use, so i dont necessarily have to buy the commercially made mediums at a higher price. Any suggestions?


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

... i could also go with one of the smaller cannisters like the eheim ecco. It's a little more, so I'm wondering if it is a lot better than one of the box filters?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

That pc doesn't generate enough heat to warrant a fan. Don't use carbon in your filters as it removes many of the plant desirable nutrients. Go with a small eheim or a fluval 204/05 or a 304/05. The HOB's create too much downward current. Horizontal current is much better.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

Do I need to use a powerhead with a canister filter?


----------

